
What Does Your Credit-Card Company Know About You? - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/17/magazine/17credit-t.html
======
mynameishere
28K to renovate a kitchen. On a credit card. Sheesh. Sometimes I feel like I'm
on a different planet as everyone else. I could sit in my kitchen all day
thinking of "renovations" that could be made, and come up totally empty. I
mean, if it heats up frozen pizza it meets the full specifications for a
kitchen, right?

~~~
Tichy
I can only assume you are single or at least living alone? And male...

I am all against stereotypes, but my experience is that women never run out of
home decoration ideas.

~~~
srn
Heh. I wish there wasn't papers and computer crap and other junk in random
piles, but that's because I like to be able to find things and don't want crap
in the house that nobody is going to use.

------
ShabbyDoo
Canadian Tire seems to uniquely have the ability to correlate specific product
purchases with repayment behavior. BoA knows that I shop at WalMart, but they
don't know what I buy there. Perhaps this is one reason that WalMart wants so
badly to get into the banking business? Finding a way around paying 1%+ on
merchant fees is probably the more compelling reason, though.

